# Pig Transformation RP



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 17, 2017)

Is there anyone interested in doing a pig tf rp?  

Rules: 1. No anthro and 2. Only slight MC


----------



## Blieribbon (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd be interested, what weee you thinking?


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Jul 10, 2017)

Blieribbon said:


> I'd be interested, what weee you thinking?


A witch cursed me


----------

